# Coyotes can survive a lot, not a bullet



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Found these pics in the realtree site. Unbelievable!!!

http://www.realtree.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=5176&cat=512


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow. A Peg leg Yote. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Different...Thanks for sharing.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

holy **** that is really cool


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

You gotta feel for Wily E. there...


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow....they say the coyote is the most adaptable animal there is. Also why they exist in every county of ohio....


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i dont agree with the shoot and not eat thing


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Im not a hunter but I have a question, why do people shoot bobcats? I understand deer and turkey and even geese/ducks and coyotes but bobcats?!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm not a hunter and don't see a reason to shoot Bobcats either. Not to say that hunting is bad; some day, I may convince myself to bag a deer and process the meat, etc. Just as I love to fish, there are those who love to hunt. 
The major problem I see is, the Bobcat is an endangered animal in the state of Ohio and as I understand it, an endangered animal cannot be shot or killed due to it's endangered status (and subsequent protection). If people in the state of Ohio are shooting bobcats, I believe that is considered poaching. 
EE


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

What kills me is how many HB's will be out hunting and see something and shoot it knowing full well it isn't what they are hunting. I can't tell you how many stories I've read of guys doing this and killing bobcats, bears, etc. Also, why shoot something you are not going to eat/ use - exception being crows and a few other varmits. Target practice should be at targets.

ps. that is one harsh pic...almost glad the poor guy got capped


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Master Angler said:


> What kills me is how many HB's will be out hunting and see something and shoot it knowing full well it isn't what they are hunting. I can't tell you how many stories I've read of guys doing this and killing bobcats, bears, etc. Also, why shoot something you are not going to eat/ use - exception being crows and a few other varmits. Target practice should be at targets.
> 
> ps. that is one harsh pic...almost glad the poor guy got capped


I'm glad he did....Imagine having to suffer through that, yikes


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

The peglegged 'yote may have had his leg blown off by a bad shot. The leg could have gotten infected after an injury. There are many scenarios. It may not have been hunting related. Animals like furbearers (Coyotes, fox, '****, muskrat, etc.) must be controlled either by trapping or hunting even if the meat is not being eaten. These critters simply don't have natural predetors to keep their #'s down. The fur is used by garment makers and if the market can be found the MEAT can be sold. I personally don't eat any of the forementioned critters but do trap and hunt them. If we don't manage ther numbers they will become overpopulated and disease will take over quicker. Have you ever seen a coyote or fox with mange? You think the pegleg coyote had problems. They resemble a big Chiuaua with bloody scabs - not a pretty sight. I'm not sure how Bobcats in Ohio and hunting got mixed up. Bobcats are not a legal species to harvest in the state and know of no one that pursues them. If there numbers get high enough someday, however, the DNR may impose a regulated season on them. This season was the first year for River Otter trapping. The otters have been doing great after they were first released by DNR officials a few years back. The numbers got high enough that a season and bag limit was put into place to keep their numbers in check. Another reason for hunting/trapping furbearers is for the trophy. To me as a hunter and trapper I see coyotes as trophys just like a big buck to a bowhunter. As for shooting nontarget animals, people who mistake an animal for another one and shoot it are not hunters. They are slobs that shouldn't own a gun. If one is unsure of there target don't pull the trigger!


----------

